# My Cat peed on my Jacket and BED!! HELP



## BlackCat311 (Dec 6, 2007)

My cat is Name Onyx She is Black, and very playful. She is only 4 months old and I potty trained her very easily, only in one day. But last week my Girlfriend was scooping the litter box and the cat just watched her, and then 10 minutes later she jumped on my bed and peed on it! We thougt this was very unusual because we have NEVER had a problem before with her using the restroom. And we have cleaned her litterbox infront of her beofre. And then...a week went by she was doing good, and then this morning I took my jacket out of my closet and put it on my bed, and then I turned around to close my closet door, and for those 5 seconds she started peeing on my brand new Jacket!! My jacket is brown and has brown fur on the inside, and she peed on the inside of the jacket with all the fur, maybe there was a reason? I don't know, but if she keeps doing this I may start looking for another home for her, but I do not want to get rid of her, so thats why I came on this forum, to ask this question and maybe someone can help me understand why she is doing this for.

Thanks, Trey


----------



## BlackCat311 (Dec 6, 2007)

anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

First, I would take her to a vet to have her urine checked for crystals or if she has a bladder infection. Kitties who experience pain when urinating, often associate the litterbox with their pain and will try to find 'soft' areas to pee on.

Once that (medical) has been ruled out, I would then try to strengthen her desire to use the litterbox. There is something called cat-attract litter that could possibly lure her back to the box.

Another reason, could be that she is displeased over something...a change in the living arrangements; people, pets, furniture...? Or she wants more attention from you.
*I suspect she wants yoru attention because it seems she does this in front of people?

I had a male cat who would demand (loud, insistent meowing) my attention when I first got home. Well, if I was carrying in bags and putting groceries away, I didn't stop and make time to pet him. He would back right up to a wall, meow at me to get me to look at him and spray urine on the wall, looking me right in the eyes! 
Oh, he got my attention THEN! 
I learned if I came home and at least gave him a greeting and a head-scruffle, he was satisfied.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Trey! My first cat was a black cat named Onyx...great choice! :lol:

I second Heidi's thoughts on the first thing to check is for urinary tract issues. And I know she's only 4 months old, which seems kind of young for that, but my Kobi had a urinary infection at that age.

If everything comes up clear there then you'll need to figure out what's triggering the behavior. Changes in the household, did you change litter brands etc? Do you have any other pets? Sometimes a cat will prevent another cat from using the box (dominance thing). 

Also, when it happened the first time did you clean with an enzymatic cleaner to break down the urine? Something like Nature's Miracle. If you don't use that kind of cleaner, the cat will still be able to smell the old urine and think it's a good place to go. Was your jacket sitting on the same spot as the first time? Also, when you clean, you really need to soak with the cleaner. So if it penetrated the mattress, it spread wider the deeper it soaked in. So you need to pour on at least a cup so it soaks all the way down and then let it dry.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Could she be jealous of his girlfriend??


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If he didn't have this girlfriend when he got Onyx and she's (the girlfriend) a new addition...then yes that's a possibility....though not so much jealous as reacting to a new person in the house on a regular basis. That's what Heidi meant by 'change in living arrangements'.

If the girlfriend has been there since day one, then no, I wouldn't think it's that.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a friend whose cat didnt like her boyfriend and would pee on his clothes. My cat pees on things when he is stressed out. Some of his triggers are new fosters cats, new situations like when Ive moved, any paper products he pees on. 

Getting rid of the pee smell with nature miracle solution is really important so he wont repeat marking in the same place.

I hope you find a solution.


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

We had a little Manx that did this.He couldn't help it at all.(he had some major internal problems) When Junior was small he did it a couple times. We thought, uh oh here we go again. But Junior only did it when he got too excited playing with me on the bed.He used to go nuts on a certain bedspread we had. (slippery) He seemed to grow out of it quickly and I stopped getting him too wound up while on the bed.


----------

